# Difficulté croissante de la revente d’iPhone



## f.guern (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ouvre un petit thread pour partager avec vous un constat sur la revente d’iPhone de plus en plus difficile et avoir votre avis.

Depuis le premier iPhone je revends régulièrement l’iPhone de l’année précédente pour prendre le nouveau.
Je constate depuis 3 dernières années qu’il est de plus en plus difficile de revendre un iPhone, le marché s’établissant à 50% du prix d’achat de l’ancien modèle (sur leboncoin + loccasion) :

iPhone XS Max 64 go revendu 650€
iPhone 11 Pro 64go qui ne part pas à 680€

De votre côté quel est est votre avis ? Suis-je entrain de tenter de vendre sur un mauvais site ?

#ouvronsledebat
François


----------



## RubenF (4 Janvier 2021)

Hello c'est un sujet intéréssant, pour le coup, j'ai quasiment jamais revendu un iPhone sauf quelques exceptions, j'ai revendu mon iPhone 7 Plus à 330€ pour me prendre l'iPhone X. Je l'ai laissé à ce prix parce que c'était un ami. 
et le X je l'ai laissé à Apple pour me prendre le Xs Max. Sinon je n'ai jamais revendu un téléphone. 

Apres, en revanche j'ai tendance à en acheter d'occasion soit pour des usage professionnels etc. Et les prix ont drastiquement baissés. Sûrement parce que les gens sont tellement préssés d'avoir le nouveau, qu'ils cassent les prix pour vendre plus vite et in fine. Acheter plus vite. C'est dommage.


----------



## kiki0769 (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, 

je vais refaire monter le sujet  depuis Lundi. 

Je pense aussi que le prix de vente d'un ancien téléphone, même de la génération précédente dépend des sorties des versions actuelles. 
Par exemple, tu trouves en occasion des 11 pro plus chère que le 12 ou au même prix en neuf. Même si c'est pas les mêmes catégories, il vaut mieux partir sur un 12 que le 11 pro! 

En regardant les annonces, en effet si tu veux vendre il faut être à quasiment les 50% du prix du neuf pour le vendre rapidement et bien. Il peut se revendre un peu plus chère avec un AppleCare par exemple. 

A titre de comparaison, j'ai eu plusieurs Android entre mon iPhone 3GS/4 et 7, et le prix de revente n'est pas à 50% du prix du neuf après 1 an


----------



## MrTom (9 Janvier 2021)

Hello, 

Changez d'iPhone moins souvent vous serez embêtés... moins souvent !


----------

